# The Nissan Electronic Parts Catalogue



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not sure the legality of this is...i mean its only an ebook but I think that all the members of this site should check into downloading this here


"The Nissan Electronic Parts Catalogue 
(EPC or FAST) contains parts listings and 
with diagrams for the complete range of 
Nissan cars and light commercials from 
early 80's to 2005. as well as cars this 
includes vans, pickup's and 4 x 4 
vehicles. "


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not gonna log into that site just to get the torrent.. wanna link me to the file?


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

sad enough u have to be a member to download it


----------

